# Pfleuger President reels on sale



## Jim

https://amzn.to/2rZPYoY


----------



## The10Man

Thanks for the heads up Jim. I just ordered one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN-

The President reels are on closeout until fall when a NEW President will be released!
Just saw the current model Presidents on sale at Cabela's for $35.


----------



## Jim

Great reels, fantastic price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

-CN- said:


> The President reels are on closeout until fall when a NEW President will be released!
> Just saw the current model Presidents on sale at Cabela's for $35.



I can't find anything in regards to a new President coming out nor any of the current President's on closeout. Still starting at $49 from Cabelas and Bass Pro. If they are coming out with a new model, I hope they are the same quality as the current reels. Love the 2 I have now!!


----------



## -CN-

BigTerp said:


> -CN- said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President reels are on closeout until fall when a NEW President will be released!
> Just saw the current model Presidents on sale at Cabela's for $35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find anything in regards to a new President coming out nor any of the current President's on closeout. Still starting at $49 from Cabelas and Bass Pro. If they are coming out with a new model, I hope they are the same quality as the current reels. Love the 2 I have now!!
Click to expand...

I just looked on the website and they are not on sale anymore which doesn't make sense.
A NEW President is in fact going to be released on 9/11

https://www.pfluegerfishing.com/pflueger-reels-spinning-reels/pflueger-president-spinning-reel/1430660.html#start=10


----------



## Jim

_America's favorite spinning reel is back and better than ever.

At this past ICAST show, we unveiled the NEW President spinning reel available this fall.
_







That's all I know of it.


----------



## The10Man

A month or two ago I picked up my first president on Amazon for about $33. It's super smooth and lightweight. I really like it I just haven't caught any bass on it yet. The only thing I've caught with the reel is a bluegill on a 5 inch swim bait.


----------



## Jim

Some are on sale: https://amzn.to/2uYdcvS

Ladys 30 is $39: https://amzn.to/2uYePtI


----------



## BigTerp

Jim said:


> _America's favorite spinning reel is back and better than ever.
> 
> At this past ICAST show, we unveiled the NEW President spinning reel available this fall.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I know of it.



I like!!!


----------



## The10Man

The10Man said:


> A month or two ago I picked up my first president on Amazon for about $33. It's super smooth and lightweight. I really like it I just haven't caught any bass on it yet. The only thing I've caught with the reel is a bluegill on a 5 inch swim bait.



Well the above statement is no longer true. This evening my wife wanted to walk the kids around the community lake/pond. I took my rod and President with me and within a few casts caught this guy. My two year old daughter was very excited.


----------



## Jim

Nice job! :lol:


----------



## .Mike

If anyone is interested in the women's version of this, Glen's Army Navy Store has the 30 size for $32.99. Looks like the 25 size is $29.95.

Free shipping on orders over $45, so I bought two 30s for my wife. I was able to pickup the pair for $65.98, free shipping, no tax. She is super excited.

I wish there was a similar deal on the standard version. The fishing is about to heat up around here, and my reels are falling apart.


----------



## -CN-

.Mike said:


> If anyone is interested in the women's version of this, Glen's Army Navy Store has the 30 size for $32.99. Looks like the 25 size is $29.95.
> 
> Free shipping on orders over $45, so I bought two 30s for my wife. I was able to pickup the pair for $65.98, free shipping, no tax. She is super excited.
> 
> I wish there was a similar deal on the standard version. The fishing is about to heat up around here, and my reels are falling apart.


It's just the standard version in pink. What's wrong with that? :LOL2:


----------



## .Mike

-CN- said:


> It's just the standard version in pink. What's wrong with that? :LOL2:


I know, right...? What is my problem!? It's not like the fish care about reel color.

I could probably deal with a pink reel, but I want the 35 size. 

Plus, it will be easy to tell my gear from my wife's.


----------



## .Mike

OK, now Cabelas has these on sale. $29.99 for the 20 series, and $39.99 for the 35. They are also doing 10% off, no coupon required, bringing them down to $26.99 and $35.99 respectively. They also have free shipping on orders over $99.

For under $107 delivered, I ordered a pair of the 35s and 8 packs of soft plastics (for when I don't have time to catch bait).


----------



## -CN-

The NEW President is in stock at Cabela's now. I ordered one on .com and should be arriving by the end of the week. Hope to use it on Sunday for some bass.


----------



## -CN-

-CN- said:


> The NEW President is in stock at Cabela's now. I ordered one on .com and should be arriving by the end of the week. Hope to use it on Sunday for some bass.


UPS brought me the reel, size 30.
I spooled on 30lb PowerPro and can't wait to use it! Looking it over and operating it make me strongly desire to upgrade all of my other reels to this new President. And it is very pretty too. I like the slightly deeper color of blue and the abundance of gold accents compared to the previous model (which I have 3 of).


----------

